# Dendrobium spectabile



## musa (Jan 21, 2020)

After a little abscence Paph hookerae will bloom soon, but for now I'll show you one of my off topic plants:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 22, 2020)

I wonder how something so weird came to be.


----------



## musa (Jan 23, 2020)

Ozpaph, I dont have any idea.. I'll try to self it, but still I don't have a clue about the anatomy of that flower...
But I love it, probably because its weirdness.


----------

